# For real this time...



## Dale Mabry (Sep 2, 2003)

Ok, I am going to make a concerted effort to chart my progress over the next 4 months.  I have developed my new training protocol using many different methodologies, but at the core is Louie Simmons' microcycles of periodization.  I will break this up into 2 week microcycles as follows:

Week 1
Mon-Upperbody Max Effort, main lift is a pushing movement
Tues-Lower Body Explosive effort, Posterior kinetic chain dominant
Wed off
Thurs-Upperbody Explosive effort, main lift is a pulling movement
Fri-Lower body Max Effort, anterior kinetic chain dominant
Sat and Sun Off

Week 2
Mon-Upperbody Max Effort, pulling movements
Tues-Lower body explosive effort, anterior kinetic chain dominant
Wed off
Thurs-Upper body Explosive effort, main lift is a pushing movement
Fri-Lower body max effort, posterior kinetic chain dominant

I will tweak this as I go and I will decide the exercises tomorrow, all I know is that Squats will be the main lift on max effort leg day and box squats will be the main lift on explosive day.  I want to do deads but am having problems fitting them in, I will decide all that jazz tomorrow and figure out my loads too.  I am basing them on low guesstimates of 275 max bench, 400 max dead, 500 max squat.  I benched 300 the other day, but I don't know if I have the endurance to do 8 sets of triples at 90% max on any of these yet.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

this sounds serious


----------



## Jodi (Sep 3, 2003)

Dale, what are your dietary goals?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 4, 2003)

inimum 250g protein, most of which will be from caseine, with Whey only after workouts.  Low Gi carbs all day, high GI immediately after workout.  Flax, creatine, and a multi will be my only supplements.  My goal is to get stronger, specifically to get my bench over 400, DL 600, and squat maybe 600.  The only lift that has not been affected by my half-assing it the last few years is my squat, my legs have always been my strong point and is never affected by a lay off.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 4, 2003)

... I wish I could understand my brotha.  

Whatever you're doing Mr. Mabry ... lift man lift.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 4, 2003)

600 deads  doesnt the bar bend in half ? what kinda of high GI foods are you going to eat post-wo?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 6, 2003)

My bar never bends baby, it is always straight.  So This past week I went ahead and got my maxes on bench, deads, and squats.  Using my percentages, I will be lifting:

240 for 8 sets of trips on bench during max effort day
335 for 8 sets of triples on squat "                              "
335 for 8 sets of triples on DL       "                              "

I went with low estimates since I know I need to ease into this and I am going to be a pussy for the first week or 2 until I adjust.  I haven't decided on my exercises for explosive day or assistance work, I am leaning towards power cleans, jumping box squats, and I am up in the air on chest, if anyone has any ideas for an explosive chest exercise I am open for suggestion.  I guess I could do some form of falt bench throw, but I would need a really low amount of weight for safety's sake.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 6, 2003)

Good Luck Dale, and hey about some before pictures


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 6, 2003)

Dale doesnt have any before pics...he is already hot  straight hey hun


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 10, 2003)

Holy hell am I sore.  Yesterday I started this and I am sore everywhere from my waist up.  I have a feeling that the weights in my old gym were chipping and a little light because UPenn has all new weights and they were ALOT harder than my old gyms.  Also, I have tons of gas since I am eating SOOO much protein, including 2 metrx shakes a day.

Well, today is explosive leg day, I just hope my ass doesn't explode again before then.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 11, 2003)

morning hotty


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 12, 2003)

Hey baby, well, time to write in my journal.

I did legs 2 days ago and my they are so sore today.  Here is what I did.

Box Squat  8 sets of 6 225
Explosive leg press  8 sets of 6 ???
Calf raises      6 sets of 15   ???
Split jumps until failure


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 13, 2003)

your updates are almost as bad as Dave's  
short and to the point though.

what are box squats?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 15, 2003)

Squat down onto a box, sit for a second, and then explode up.  The box should be below parallel.  They are excellent for generating a big squat.  Well, here is squat day from Saturday.


Squat- 275 8 sets of 3 very deep
Good Mornings 185 6 sets of 6
Reverse Hyperextensions 25 4 sets of 6
Calf raises  4 sets of 12 no weight, off balance
Reverse wood chopper 3 sets of 6 45 lbs


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 15, 2003)

that sounds like hell d 
i wouldnt be able to walk for days.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 16, 2003)

Today-

Flat Bench 8 sets of 3, 240 lbs
Rack Deadlift 6sets of 3, 315, 335, 335, 335, 335, 315
Cable crossover  12@70, 12@80
Reverse Girp barbell row 12@155, 12@155
1 arm Lateral raise  12@ 30, 10@30
Dumbbell curl  10@ 45s, 10@45s
Close grip bench  12@135, 11@135


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 17, 2003)

Had to take toda off cuz I was sick so I figured I would put my supplement regimen and diet.

My supplements are saw palmetto, MSM, Flax, GLA, a multi, and creatine.  This will be my typical diet.

Meal 1-Cottage cheese soup
2.5 servings of fat free cottage cheese
2 servings of low sodium V8
Tablespoon of flax

Meal 2-Met-RX shake (I am switching to Micellean by VPX this week)

Meal 3-Tuna wrap
3 servings of tuna
1 tomato tortilla
BLT Light Gourmayo (It's the only stuff I can mix it with to stand the taste)

Meal 4-Postworkout Met-RX (Thinking of getting a fast absorbing MRP for this one, possibly Biotest Surge)

Meal 5-Steak and Potatoes
8 oz lean steak
3 chopped red potatoes seasoned with olive oil and italian seasoning.

Meal 6-On occassion, I will throw in sushi late night.  Well, that be it.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 17, 2003)

mayo  i eat mayo too


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 18, 2003)

Is that an offer?

Disclaimer-This is an inside joke.


----------



## vaptnveg (Sep 18, 2003)

Nice routine...has a West Side Barbell flavor to it.  For explosive chest excercises I'd try floor presses, 1,2 and 3 board presses, stretch band presses....and from time to time I'd even suggest doin Push Jerks.  They're explosive and they require max  muscle recruitment for a pushing excercise.  All can be done using the dynamic 3-rep scheme you seem to be following.  I've been using the West Side Barbell methedology for a few months now and I'm seeing some wicked strength gains.  My Squats took a hit at first due to the wide stance, but now I'm finding myself stronger than ever in Squats. DL and Bench.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> Is that an offer?
> 
> Disclaimer-This is an inside joke.



Yes it was Mr.  We both know how long its been since i had any type of condiment...we also know that mayo is my fav


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 18, 2003)

Yes, vaptnveg, I structured it around the westside BB routines.  I am actually using push jerks as my current explosive push movement, but I am going to switch to board presses in 2 weeks.  I actually made a little thing with my CD carrier so that I clip it around my chest, made some cut boards, put them into it and, voila, no need to have them held.



So J'Bo, how long has it been since you had a condiment, you know I love it when you talk all dirty and stuff.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 18, 2003)

Well i put one condiment in my fridge about a month ago...but i never ate it 

Now my fridge is empty and so its been over 3 monthes since i have eaten any...AND I AM DYING HERE.

So help a girl out and hook me up 

Hopefully you have been enjoying yours


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 18, 2003)

Yes I have, my favorite is probably ranch, I would eat a turd if I had ranch to dip it in.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 18, 2003)

really? you have had condiments? you eating the same condiment all the time now? well eat some for me


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 19, 2003)

So here is today's upper body explosive movements.

Dumbbell Floor Press 45'sx6, 90'sx5, 6 sets of70sx6
Hang Clean 135 6 sets of 6
Front Raises  25s 2 sets of 12
Hammer curls  45s 2 sets of 12
I cannot remember the tricep work cuz I did so much.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 23, 2003)

Well, this is my longest journal to date.  I have 2 days worth of stuff now.


Saturday
Squat-295  8 sets of 3
Good mornings  205 6 sets of 4
Calf raises  4 sets of 12


Tuesday
Flat Bench  250x2, 245 7 sets of 3
Lat Pulldown  255 8 sets of 3
Incline flyes 55sx10, 55sx10
Hammer low row 188x10, 188x10
Front raise 25x10, 25x10
Preacher curl  90x10, 90x10
Tricep pushdown on assisted dip machine  110 3 sets of 10

Thats's all I remember, I am going to go aeat and goto bed now.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 24, 2003)

Today

Box Squats  7 sets of 6
Reverse Wood Choppers 65 6 sets of 6
Reverse Hypers 20 4 sets of 12
No balance Calf raises  4 sets of 12

Just as a little note, the button on my shorts fell off after the 1st set of reverse wood choppers, luckily my CD belt kept them up.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 27, 2003)

Thursday
Floor Benches  75s 8 sets of 6
Lat Pulldown  135  6 sets of 6
Rear Delt raises  35x12 35x12
Lateral Raises  30x12  30x12
21s  80, 90, 100
Tri Pushdown on assisted dip machine 90x12, 110x12, 110x12


Friday

Squat  295 8 sets of 3
Good Mornings 205 8 sets of 6
Calf Raises  4 sets of 12
Leg Curls  120 3 sets of 12
Leg Extension  135?? 3 sets of 12


Measurements as of a month ago

Weight 201

Chest 43"
Arms 14.5"
Forearms 12.25"
Abdomen 32"
Waist 32.25"
Thighs 23"
Calves 15.5"


Mesurements today

Arms 14.5"
Forearms 12.75"
Chest  44"
Abdomen   32.25"
Waist   33"
Thighs 24"
Calves 16"


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 30, 2003)

today
bench press  250 8 sets of 3  This was way easier than I thought it would be
Rack DL  315 4 sets of 3, 325 4 sets of 3, I need to start using straps
Shoulder press  45s 3 sets of 12, my shoulders hurt like a bitch
Rope tri pushdown  100x12, 120 2 sets of 12
cable crossover 60s 3 sets of 12
Close grip Cable row 165 3 sets of 10
Concentration curl 30 lbs 12, 10, 8


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 30, 2003)

hey you.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 2, 2003)

Hey Baby, whats shakin?  

Here is todays workout


Box Squats 225 8 sets of 6
DB SLDL 125s 4 sets of 4
DB Reverse Hyperextension 25 4 sets of 12
Calf raises  4 sets of 12
Leg Curl  135x12, 160x12
Leg Extension 120x12, 160x12


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 6, 2003)

Baseline measurements

Weight 214 lbs

Circumferences
Shoulders  49.5"
Biceps 14.75" both
Chest  43"
Forearms 12.5" both
Abdomen  34"
Waist  33.5"
Thigh both 24"
Calves both 16"

Skinfolds
chest      6mm
abdomen   22mm
thigh  6mm


Today

Bench Press  250 8 sets of 3
Barbell row  225x3, 265 7 sets of 3
Shoulder press 25x12, 35x12, 35x12
DB Curl 40x12, 50x6, 45x7
Tricep pushdown on assisted dip  100x12, 110x11, 110x10
DB Shrugs 100s 3sets of 11
Lat pulldown 150 3 sets of 11


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 7, 2003)

Today

Explosive Rack squats  205 8 sets of 6
DB Reverse hyperextension 40 6 sets of 12
Leg Press  165x12, 180x12, 180x12
Calf Raises  4 sets of 12


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 7, 2003)

dah booty is shakin  
seriously nuttin too much.
however i have decided that i am going to move to Alberta.
and you?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 9, 2003)

No, I am not moving to Alberta, too cold.  

Well, I am going to Daytona the weekend of Nov 7th for college reunion number 1, should be interesting.

Here is todays workout, by the way, my shoulders hurt like a bitch.

Floor Press  75 8 sets of 6
Hang Clean 145 8 sets of 6
Shrugs on Calf machine 180 3 sets of 20
Shoulder Press 30x12, 40x12, 40x12
Curls in the frontal plain on pulleys 60sx12, 60sx10
1 arm Tricep pushdown 40x12, 50x12, 50x12


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 9, 2003)

i know that your not moving their you pussy 

daytona hey? sounds like fun.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 13, 2003)

Yeah, I am hoping so/

Flat Bench  255 for 8 sets of 3
Reverse grip barbell row   225x3, 245 for 7 sets of 3
Wide Grip Shrugs  225x15, 225x15, 225x10
21s 80, 100, 110 (only got 14 on last set)
1 arm cable extension 40x12, 50x12, 60x11
DB SHoulder Press  30x12, 40x12, 40x12
Lat Pulldown  135x12, 150x12, 150x10


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 13, 2003)

hey slacker....how are those vaginas doing


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 15, 2003)

The vaginas are moist and friendly.  Only problem is that each of them contains a child.  

Box squats  205 8 sets of 6
DB Reverse hypers 45 4 sets of 12
Seated leg curls 120x12, 150x12, 165x12
Leg Extension  135x12, 150x12, 150x12


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 15, 2003)

well why dont you double dip 
you learning anything down there?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 16, 2003)

Today

Floor Bench  75s 8 sets of 12
Hang Cleans  145 8 sets of 12
DB Curls 35x12, 45x8, 55x6, 55x6
DB Shoulder Press  35x12, 45x10, 55x9
Shrugs on smith machine  195 4 sets of 15
Tri Pushdown on assited dip  90x12, 110x12, 120x11, 120x10
Cable Row  135x12, 150x12, 165x12


----------

